# The Candida Cleanse Diet



## cave76 (May 24, 2014)

For those interested:

Here are a list of foods a person can eat when on a candida cleanse diet. You can find recipes on line in many places too.

Foods To Eat On The Candida Diet - The Candida Diet

Mayo Clinic has this to say about the candida cleanse:

"Unfortunately, there isn't much evidence to support the diagnosis of yeast syndrome. Consequently many conventional practitioners doubt its validity. And there are no clinical trials that document the efficacy of a candida cleanse diet for treating any recognized medical condition.

Not surprisingly, many people note improvement in various symptoms when following this diet. If you stop eating sugar and white flour, you'll generally wind up cutting out most processed foods, which tend to be high in calorie content and low in nutritive value. Within a few weeks of replacing processed foods with fresh ones and white flour with whole grains, you may start to feel better in general. That, rather than stopping the growth of yeast in the gastrointestinal tract, is the main benefit of a candida cleanse diet."

Candida cleanse diet: What does it treat? - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Twixmixy (Aug 20, 2014)

I've undergone that diet plan before. I was able to solve several issues, but I still have some underlying ones. Currently I'm working to fix some endocrine and mineral imbalances to push forward with me healing.

Are you doing a candida cleanse, or is there anyone else doing one?


----------

